# Recommendations For Lake Wallenpaupack Pa



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone have any recommendations for Lake Wallenpaupack PA, Memorial Weekend that allows dogs?

Thanks,
Riz


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for Lake Wallenpaupack PA, Memorial Weekend that allows dogs?
> 
> ...


RizFam
You might try Wilsonville Camping Area Or Ledgedale, both are campgrounds run by Pen Power & Light (PPL). I haven't camped at either one in about 5 years, but they were pretty good. No sewer hookups though, water & elec on most sites. Memoriall day on Lake Wallenpaupack is going to be tough to get reservations.
http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/t...wilsonville.htm
http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/t...o/ledgedale.htm

just found the PPL site, there are 4 campgrounds, go to this site and get all that info. http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/r...ns/get+info.htm

Good Luck
Pete


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

RizFam
You might try Wilsonville Camping Area Or Ledgedale, both are campgrounds run by Pen Power & Light (PPL). I haven't camped at either one in about 5 years, but they were pretty good. No sewer hookups though, water & elec on most sites. Memoriall day on Lake Wallenpaupack is going to be tough to get reservations.
http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/t...wilsonville.htm
http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/t...o/ledgedale.htm

just found the PPL site, there are 4 campgrounds, go to this site and get all that info. http://www.pplweb.com/lake+wallenpaupack/r...ns/get+info.htm

Good Luck
Pete
[snapback]85295[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yeah Thanks Pete!
I know it will be a challenge for MW, but being so new to all of this & not even having the trailer yet puts us at a disadvantage ....... we have a lot to learn. Hopefully by next year we'll have it all down ??








I will check out those links, do you know if they alllow Dogs?

Thanks Again, 
Riz


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Pete,

I just called on those links you sent & unfortunately all the campgrounds owned by PP&L do not allow pets .......... bummer









Thanks or the info,
Riz


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

Ponderosa Pines Campground is about 15-20 minutes north of Lake Wallenpaupack. It's a cute and quiet campground and very clean. Nice people took it over about 2 years ago. Their website is ponderosa pines campground

Family of 5 (me, the hubby, 2 teenagers, 1 baby and a big german shepherd)
2003 Suburban
28BHS Outback (now for sale)
2006 Rockwood 8317ss (just ordered)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for the tip Lucybell








I called & spoke to Ruth, she was lovely & we booked a site. They allow dogs, but certain dogs are not allowed because of insurance reason i.e., Pitt Bulls, Rotties, Dobies....she felt bad about the rule because she loves dogs & her own son has a Dobie that wouldn't hurt a fly.








She also, mentioned last year they a large number of Outbacks at one time & that her daughter owns an Outback. So I told her about the site of course









They have group camping & postion all the groups around the lake & have a large pavillion for the Pot Luck. So, we'll scope it out Memorial weekend & let you know what we think as far as future NE Rally's ?



> http://www.ponderosapinescampground.com


Here is the website if you want to check it out!

Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately we won't be part of the Outback family anymore after May, but I'll still check out the outbackers website. Would have loved to traded up to the Outback Sydney 31rqs, but we can't tow it with our current tv. So we're going with a Rockwood with the quad bunks, which is within our tow limit. At least I'm getting it with the white cabinets, so I can still pretend I'm in an Outback (lol)!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will always be part of the Outback family, you just won t own one anymore.

Gotta do what you gotta do.

John


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Riz Family

Saw on another thread you have booked at Ponderosa Pines. You won't regret it. We really enjoyed our stay. Ruth and her family will go out of the way to make you feel at home and the sesonal families were all very friendly. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

[/QUOTE]Saw on another thread you have booked at Ponderosa Pines. You won't regret it. We really enjoyed our stay. Ruth and her family will go out of the way to make you feel at home and the sesonal families were all very friendly. Enjoy!!!!


> Oh I am so happy to hear that ......Thanks!
> Ruth was a sweetie, she must have said at least 3 X's, "I am really looking forward to meeting you"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Checked out the Ponderosa Pines website....

Under the pictures tab, there is a pic of an Outback on a site.

Any CG that has an OB on it's website can't be bad...
























Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Under the pictures tab, there is a pic of an Outback on a site.
> 
> Any CG that has an OB on it's website can't be bad...


Yeah Steve,

I saw that. My guess is it is her daughter's?

Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Checked out the Ponderosa Pines website....
> 
> Under the pictures tab, there is a pic of an Outback on a site.
> 
> ...


You are right that is the daughter's site. We were right next door for labor day weekend.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That looks like a really nice campground! I wish it was closer to TX!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam, when you make your trip ask Ruth if she remembers an Outback family on Site #2 over labor day weekend.

She may remember us as the ones who broke two TV's to get it there, towed 'er in with no lights, got the last site available, and had help from all the regulars to back it in around 10 p.m. @ night.





































That was of course the last and final trip for the Jeep GC as the TV. Bring on the YUKON!

If you want to hear more, join us sometime around the campfire for the long version of the story.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you find a site that allows the pets...

Have a great trip!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> RizFam, when you make your trip ask Ruth if she remembers an Outback family on Site #2 over labor day weekend.
> 
> She may remember us as the ones who broke two TV's to get it there, towed 'er in with no lights, got the last site available, and had help from all the regulars to back it in around 10 p.m. @ night.
> 
> ...





> Hope you find a site that allows the pets...
> 
> Have a great trip!!


Thanks HapperCamper, 
I will ask Ruth & it sounds like she will remember!








Also, I would love to hear more stories, are you attending the Otter Lake NE Spring Rally ?

I have ordered medical supplies from an online website based in Reading PA ....









Thanks O_C .... I did & I am very excited









Have a good day, 
Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tami

Would that be C&S Medical? I had some dealings with them real nice company. Not too far from home for us. Used to work for a local home medical supplier BK ( before kids )

I am sure Ruth will remember she made us call when we got home. I didn't call until the next day and she gave me a fun loving ear full for worrying her so!!!

Not planning on the Spring Rally I think it was a bad weekend for us but would love to share a campfire sometime.

Steph

edit 3/16/06 1:26 pm

We'll see you in Niagara. We'll be happy to share our blundering Labor Day story I 'll make sure to have a few logs to burn while ya' all laugh at our incredible misfortune!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Would that be C&S Medical? I had some dealings with them real nice company. Not too far from home for us. Used to work for a local home medical supplier BK ( before kids )


Actually it is Redding Medical in MD, not Reading PA







an online medical supplier. They have littmann stethoscopes for a very good price & they engrave them. http://www.reddingmedical.com/ Silly me!

Looking forward to meeting you!

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Just got back from Ponderosa Pines CG PA ............ Lovely!








Campground very clean, camp sites spacious .............* Owners Phenominal *







We arrived just after dark due to the horrendous Holiday weekend traffic & were received by a double escort to our site. The son drove a tractor in front of us & the father was behind in his pick-up. He parked to shine his lights on the site so John (DH) could see to back in & they both helped him to get in.......







Everyone was nicer then nice, even the seasonal's were super nice. They had plenty of activities throughout the weekend, bingo, ballgames houseshoes & a DJ with Karaoke Sunday night just to name a few. We ejoyed it so much that we are going back for the 4th of July weekend. Below are some photos & I posted more in my gallery. Our camp site was awesome




































http://www.ponderosapinescampground.com/

Happycamper you weren't kidding, we did enjoy our stay very much & Yes they remembered You.









Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad you had a great time!

Trust me our three ring circus would be hard to forget!!!!









We promise to share the long version in Niagra! Just make sure you exercise your laughing muscles ahead of time!!!! You might want to make sure you are sober too!







'cause you won't believe it if your not!!!

Jim and Steph


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happycamper,

I am looking forward to meeting you & hearing all about your story









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a real nice place Tami
Might just have to look into it next year

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like a fun place. I will put it on my list.

Gary


----------

